# Severance...



## HieroGlyph (Jan 9, 2006)

Ok, I did a quick search for the game 'Severance' and it came up with links only to 'other' sections and NOT the gaming section.

Peeps, dig out this old game and give it a try. Was out a good few years ago now. Made by some Spanish company that since have disolved, but I highly recommend it. I wont provide a quick link. Not yet. Not into forcing things upon folks, but just give me your feedback or memories 

People have asked for recommendations. I was browsing one or two threads here, and hadnt seen any mention of 'Severance'.

I have other suggestions too, but I'll save those for another time.

Yours, big RPG fan...


----------

